# Drill Press Tapper



## Bill Gruby (Nov 6, 2012)

Finished this Hand-Tapper for my Drill Press last night.

 "Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## AR1911 (Nov 6, 2012)

How does it work?


----------



## PurpLev (Nov 6, 2012)

looks interesting. how is this one designed to work?


----------



## swatson144 (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm guessing you whack it with the broomstick to "tap" it. 

Steve


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 6, 2012)

Don't have a lot of time right now. Later I will put it in the Drill Press and show how it works. Basically you put it in the chuck then put the Tap you want in the smaller chuck. Lift the handle with the knob on it. The unit drops to the workpiece. Set the stop (large disk) to your required depth. Turn with the handwheel and you are there.

"Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 6, 2012)

swatson144 said:


> I'm guessing you whack it with the broomstick to "tap" it.
> 
> Steve



 Do you always hit things to get them to work ?? :lmao::lmao::lmao:

 "Billy G" )


----------



## ranch23 (Nov 6, 2012)

Have never seen one anything like that, please do show it in action.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 6, 2012)

OK Pic #1 is mounted in the Drill Press --- Pic #2 is handle up, tapper down. --- pic#3 is my mitt turning the tapper. and Pic #4 shows the lip against the depth stop. Tapping a 7/16-14 in this sequence. Somehow the sequence is out of order. Pic 1 is 3. Pic 2 is 4. Pic 3 is 2 and Pic 4 is 1.

"Billy G" )


----------



## swatson144 (Nov 6, 2012)

Often Bill often! Broomstick, screwdriver handle, PB hammer, Ball peen hammer, the world is my nail!

I get it I think

the white handle seen on the right operates a catch to keep the rig up and out of the way for work positioning/clamping.

The wheel gizmo to the Left side is a stop and I suspect is round because it is threaded for adjustment via the vertical shaft.

The big silver wheel is an AL hand wheel that turns freely over the central shaft that is chucked in the DP for alignment but not power. power is by hand.

The broomstick was just a tease to out heavyhandedcavemantypeslikeme.

Nice rig and would come in very handy.

Steve


----------



## ranch23 (Nov 6, 2012)

pretty spiffy


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 6, 2012)

You have it correct Steve.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## dickr (Nov 6, 2012)

Well I understood all that part but you didn't explain the part about the fan ! Where does that come in?
dickr


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 7, 2012)

dickr said:


> Well I understood all that part but you didn't explain the part about the fan ! Where does that come in?
> dickr




 My lathe is right next to the drill press to the right. I have minor resperatory problems. When the work smokes I turn on that fan to circulate the air.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 7, 2012)

Bill, as much aluminum as I see there, it would sure look good anodized. You can do it yourself pretty easily if you don't have a bud in the biz. That's a pretty piece of work.....just needs some color. ) Or not, just clear would preserve it.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 7, 2012)

Tony; I do have a friend in the business. Never gave color a thought. To all, thanks for the compliments and questions.

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## 8ntsane (Nov 7, 2012)

Bill
Thats a slick tapping rig you made up.
Very nice work! I like it.


----------



## akcycle (Nov 7, 2012)

Bill, thanks for sharing that well built tool. It is the answer to some vexing situations.  Pete


----------



## 7mag (Nov 13, 2012)

Tony Wells said:


> Bill, as much aluminum as I see there, it would sure look good anodized. You can do it yourself pretty easily if you don't have a bud in the biz. That's a pretty piece of work.....just needs some color. ) Or not, just clear would preserve it.



Is there a thread on this forum for anodizing aluminum?
Thanks

Nice tapper, looks like it works good.


----------

